# Genghis Grill Friday Night Car Meet from 6:30-10pm in San Antonio, TX



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)

New Car Meet location at Genghis Grill. 1903 N. Loop 1604 E, San Antonio, TX (210) 496-5426. Every Friday, from 6:30 to 10pm. Permission granted from management.








Genghis Grill Friday Car Meet - Community - San Antonio, TX | Facebook


----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)

CAR MEET VIDEOS FROM GENGHIS GRILL WILL BE POSTED ON, 
bluepatients's Channel - YouTube 

New Car Meet location at Genghis Grill 
1903 N. Loop 1604 E. 
San Antonio, TX 78259
(210) 496-5426. Every Friday, 
from 6:30 to 10pm. 
Permission granted from management.


Genghis Grill Friday Car Meet - Community - San Antonio, TX | Facebook​


----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)

Car Meet XI at Genghis Grill - YouTube


----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## jdmwagon (Aug 10, 2011)

Genghis Grill car meet has been can canceled indefinitely. Come out and show some support for a new car meet location at SMASHBURGER (21025 US Hwy 281 N. San Antonio, TX 78258 (210) 497-4479).


----------

